# Hey- pretty darn new to this....



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey all, 
I used to show in 4-H as and junior handling with CKC when I was a teenager, but I've pretty much forgotten all of it and I mostly handled sighthounds and collies anyways- so this is pretty new to me! I'm going to be starting handling classes with my boys (Steven who is 3, and Fuzzy who is 5 months old today), and I'm pretty darn excited about getting back into the sport and doing something fun like this with the boys. 

To get thinigs started though- I need to order a few showleads online (there is literally NOWHERE in this city that sells them!). I have an old one that is smaller and will work for my puppy for a little while, but can anyone suggest a good online store to purchase leads at? And how are they measured (I've totally forgotten). I used to always use a single-piece lead that was totally nylon with a built-in nylon choke for a collar. I believe that prevents hair breakage/hair getting caught in the collar? What are you all using? 

Anyways, thanks in advance and I look forward to getting a lot of good info on here. I haven't even started thinking about show grooming yet, after all.....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try 3 c's or Cherrybrook. Hope that you have fun at class! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

I get my show chains from the vendors at dog shows normally. But Cherrybrook has them and showdogstore.com and possibly petedge.com. I like the regular chains the best for my golden because I can give quick corrections that my dog responds to easily. Also, if the chain you are using is a show chain (the really skinny kind), it wont damage the coat as long as you aren't yanking the whole time. Btw, if the chain is high up on the neck under the chin, it will be much easier to control the dogs head and there won't be any need for yanking anyways.

As for sizing, I have read that you can measure the diameter of your dog's head at the widest point and add an inch to get the length you need. However, some people are more comfortable with a longer or shorter chain depending on the dog. My boy who is almost a year and a half with a big head wears a 21" normally but does fine with a 23" as well. I think the silver show chain looks handsome on him too : ) Hope this helps a little


----------

